
An Ultimate Checklist on Productivity and Getting Organized - paekut
https://www.reddit.com/r/getdisciplined/comments/528n3w/method_an_ultimate_checklist_on_productivity_and/
======
paekut
I have compiled an exhaustive list of ideas to get more productive. It runs
into 10,500 words.

Kindly give me a feedback on anything you feel that's missed in this,
something you don't agree with or something that requires elaboration.

------
steavex
Thanks, will read this and give more feedback to you, but looks solid

